# battery charge life



## crownhorse (Mar 7, 2017)

battery life with 18' rv refrig dri camping, dealer says maybe 24hrs, that's not satisfactory


----------



## C Nash (Mar 7, 2017)

A lot depends on type battery you have.  If all you have on is the fridge it should last a lot longer than 24 hr.  Remember your lights, furnace, vent fans run off the battery.


----------

